# Djent on a 6 string Telecaster? Yes please..



## The Distortionist (Nov 11, 2010)

I was playing around to see how low I could possibly tune a 6 string and came to the conclusion that it was an octave down at E flat. I tuned the low E and the A string down an octave and decided to write a song. But not before creating a nice, fresh djenty tone with a good friend of mine. At first it was a joke, and then it soon turned into something incredible. Recorded with an American Telecaster with a Hot Rails in the bridge. I'm not finished writing yet but I figured I'd throw it up online and see what people thought. Enjoy!

Justin Spaulding - Ice Shards - SoundCloud


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha!!! This is best twanging telecaster sound i ever heard!! Your mix sound really good! Nice song!


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 11, 2010)

TheWreck said:


> Haha!!! This is best twanging telecaster sound i ever heard!! Your mix sound really good! Nice song!



Haha I know, right?! Thank you! Also, I gotta give credit to my buddy for coming up with such a killer tone.


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 11, 2010)

At my job we have the G&L line....and I'm really starting to love telecaster style guitars....

What did you use for the guitar tone?


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 11, 2010)

TheWreck said:


> At my job we have the G&L line....and I'm really starting to love telecaster style guitars....
> 
> What did you use for the guitar tone?



I don't know much about the G&L's but they seem real nice. I used a POD XT. MS-LG Big Bottom for the amp. 4x12 Line 6 for the cabinet. Stomped it with a screamer and used dramatic equalization coming out of the POD.


----------



## shadowsea (Nov 11, 2010)

this is incredible drop fucking Eb? i'm taking note of this. i'll use this backing track to practice muh vox over. :33333


----------



## teqnick (Nov 11, 2010)

I really dig the track man


----------



## Joh (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, nice tone! Is that all POD XT? any post-eqing/processing?


----------



## shadowsea (Nov 11, 2010)

also, string gauges used to get this sound plz. 
currently playing with 13-65s


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! What you hear is mostly the POD XT. I used slight compression and EQ in post to get certain guitars to stand out in the mix. Also cleaned up some of the syncopated chugging patterns with some subtle enveloping. I'm not entirely sure of the string gauge but if I had to guess I would say these are 11-50s.


----------



## sh4z (Nov 11, 2010)

sounds sick


----------



## dantel666 (Nov 11, 2010)

This is why I love experimenting with tunings. The lowest ive tuned my 6 string was to F# and it was pretty cool.

good song btw.


----------



## Fionn (Nov 11, 2010)

thats fucking mint!!!


----------



## Fionn (Nov 11, 2010)

sustainability is sick too!!!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha this sounds awesome!


----------



## Daemon (Nov 11, 2010)

Fuck yeah, I love it.


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm glad you guys like the track and I really appreciate all your comments. Thank you so much. Guess I should start writing more music like this haha.


----------



## shadowsea (Nov 11, 2010)

hell yes you should justin. what vst do you use for the synth? 
also, is that Glitch you're using aswell?


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 11, 2010)

shadowsea said:


> hell yes you should justin. what vst do you use for the synth?
> also, is that Glitch you're using aswell?



I use Nexus for a lot of my synth work and for those percussive noises I used Battery 3.


----------



## Antenna (Nov 11, 2010)

FUCKING HUGE!!!! Sounds great dude, awesome pod tone, probably one of the best I've heard.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 11, 2010)

Maximum twang! 

really great sounding track.


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 11, 2010)

Antenna said:


> FUCKING HUGE!!!! Sounds great dude, awesome pod tone, probably one of the best I've heard.



Wow, that is a bold statement. I have always idolized the djenty Meshuggah tone since the day I heard it. Thank you.


----------



## pineappleman (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha that was awesomely br00tal! ALSO, I will have to steal that tone from you, I suck at making my POD XT sound good, lol.


----------



## Skanky (Nov 11, 2010)

*BWWWOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!*


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 11, 2010)

That's some pretty nice tone, could use a little tightening on the low end imo. But, very nice. It's funny how teles do this tone so well, they've got all the twang, snap, and bite for it, but its not at all expected.
Good job getting that out of the Pod btw, they can be tricky, but the tones are definitely there.


----------



## mayx (Nov 11, 2010)

WOW ! LOVE IT !
fender should produce shell pink road worn 7 string telecasters


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 11, 2010)

mayx said:


> WOW ! LOVE IT !
> fender should produce shell pink road worn 7 string telecasters


+ 10000
Agile custom?!!


----------



## mayx (Nov 11, 2010)

> Agile custom?!!


oh, didn't notice they make customs, but now i got serious GAS for one...


----------



## RG7 (Nov 11, 2010)

this is why I love mah telecaster <3


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 12, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Haha that was awesomely br00tal! ALSO, I will have to steal that tone from you, I suck at making my POD XT sound good, lol.



LOL, steal away my friend! I'm flattered you like it so much, thank you!


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 12, 2010)

Beardyman said:


> That's some pretty nice tone, could use a little tightening on the low end imo. But, very nice. It's funny how teles do this tone so well, they've got all the twang, snap, and bite for it, but its not at all expected.
> Good job getting that out of the Pod btw, they can be tricky, but the tones are definitely there.



Yeah, part of why it sounds so good is definitely the Hot Rails in the bridge. 

You're right about the low end too. I have a newer mix and I'm working on vocals right now with the singer.

Thank you for the compliments but as I said before, I gotta give credit to my buddy for coming up with most of the tone.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Nov 12, 2010)

Skanky said:


> *BWWWOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!*



QFT. This sounds sick man. I'd love to hear you get your hands on an 8 string! The tone you've got is unreal though. What gauges were you using?


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 12, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> QFT. This sounds sick man. I'd love to hear you get your hands on an 8 string! The tone you've got is unreal though. What gauges were you using?


 
I want an 8 string to fool around with. Although my friend thinks a Baritone guitar would do the trick just fine for this style of music. The string gauges used to record this song are 50-11, with the low E and A tuned down a full octave from E flat.


----------



## prh (Nov 12, 2010)

holy fuck dude this sounds amazing! if you didnt even mention it was a telecaster 6 string it would be amazing but its even more so cos of it haha


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 12, 2010)

prh said:


> holy fuck dude this sounds amazing! if you didnt even mention it was a telecaster 6 string it would be amazing but its even more so cos of it haha



Haha I'm going to maintain that legacy and play with this guitar for all of this material.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2010)

Im not even a djent fanatic (sure I listen to a bit now and then), but I think that sounds really fuckin badass.
great job


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't even know what to say... BWOWWW....






pssssssssss.


It's good.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2010)

Sucks.


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 14, 2010)

Randy said:


> Sucks.



Hahaha yessss!!!


----------



## xjamesx (Nov 15, 2010)

Holy jizzzz


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 19, 2010)

Just uploaded a new mix of the track with an ending. Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 19, 2010)

Freakin awesome dude


----------



## Guitarman700 (Nov 19, 2010)

Can I have your Pod patch? That sounds so amazing!


----------



## TimoSomers (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah some insight in the settings would be amazing!

Very sick tone dude, especially with that low gauge and 6 strings!


----------



## Kavnar (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds great man. I can't believe that's a 50 tuned to low E.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 19, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Im not even a djent fanatic (sure I listen to a bit now and then), but I think that sounds really fuckin badass.
> great job


This!

How do your E and A feel after tuning down so much? Twang-y?

Ok, wrong word choice... f that.


----------



## Slampop (Nov 19, 2010)

hahaha! awesome dude!!!


----------



## The Distortionist (Nov 20, 2010)

Guitarman700 said:


> Can I have your Pod patch? That sounds so amazing!



Yes you can! I will post it once I find my USB chord haha.



TimoSomers said:


> Yeah some insight in the settings would be amazing!
> 
> Very sick tone dude, especially with that low gauge and 6 strings!



Thank you! I believe I posted earlier in the thread about the tone I used but here you are.. MS-LG Big Bottom amp, 4x12 Line 6 cab, Screamer with minimal drive and gain, dramatic equalization coming out of the POD.



Kavnar said:


> Sounds great man. I can't believe that's a 50 tuned to low E.



I WILL MAKE YOU A BELIEVER. 



UnderTheSign said:


> This!
> 
> How do your E and A feel after tuning down so much? Twang-y?
> 
> Ok, wrong word choice... f that.



Haha, they feel like total shit, but I am still going to remain true to the 6 string guitar for this project. Very, very loose feeling. Gotta pick kind of light sometimes to get the real tone I'm looking for.


----------



## brynotherhino (Dec 13, 2010)

Its good to see somebody else using a tele for djent! I have a mexi tele with the stock pickups, and i put a set of seven string strings on it, just minus the high e and it actually sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Gitte (Dec 13, 2010)

Hooooolyyyy Shiiiit!! that big bottom preset is the bomb!!
you said hot rails in the bridge right? what did you use for the drums?
again, thanks for that!


----------



## Ravelle17 (Dec 13, 2010)

What the *FUCK*


----------

